# 2014 chevy cruze check engine codes even after switching out oxygen sensors.



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

After my car had a loud humming when reaching 60 MPH and the RPMs floating a bit, i switched out both oxygen sensors with OEM ones. The possibilities of a wheel bearing was also ruled out. The codes Im getting are the following:

p0030 
p0053
p0131
p0135
p1101

Ive read in some research that maybe I should replace the MAF sensor and check the EXH fuse (?) but Im really unsure on how to proceed. Please advice  

Car symptoms other than the humming is just really bad fuel economy.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Exhaust leak? Have possible PCV issues been addressed?


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Exhaust leak? Have possible PCV issues been addressed?


How would I go on about checking the things you said? Thanks.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

vercetti1017 said:


> How would I go on about checking the things you said? Thanks.











2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview I find myself having to explain this issue to someone almost daily, so in the interest of brevity, I'm creating a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

For an exhaust leak I normally feel around for the first few seconds before a cold start. Or put soapy water in a spray bottle and look for bubbles. Again before it heats up.


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> For an exhaust leak I normally feel around for the first few seconds before a cold start. Or put soapy water in a spray bottle and look for bubbles. Again before it heats up.


do you mean after the cold start maybe? thanks....


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
> 
> 
> 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview I find myself having to explain this issue to someone almost daily, so in the interest of brevity, I'm creating a...
> ...


2 years ago aprox I came to this forum to replace this exact piece on the the same car the pvc valve cover. Is it a possible it could have gone bad again?

Just to clarify....the engine codes I listed are popping up AFTER REPLACING (and before replacing) both upstream and downstream oxygen sensors. 

Whats the possibility that I could have got a faulty upstream sensor


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

vercetti1017 said:


> 2 years ago aprox I came to this forum to replace this exact piece on the the same car the pvc valve cover. Is it a possible it could have gone bad again?
> 
> Just to clarify....the engine codes I listed are popping up AFTER REPLACING (and before replacing) both upstream and downstream oxygen sensors.
> 
> Whats the possibility that I could have got a faulty upstream sensor


Yes, if you replaced it with a GM part, it absolutely could fail again. Dorman makes a fixed version of the intake, or you can get a fix kit from www.Cruzekits.com

You can check if the nipple is still inside of the intake manifold.


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, if you replaced it with a GM part, it absolutely could fail again. Dorman makes a fixed version of the intake, or you can get a fix kit from www.Cruzekits.com
> 
> You can check if the nipple is still inside of the intake manifold.


sorry for the late reply. barely coming back to town tonight.

so just to be sure: a failed PVC valve cover or intake manifold would make my car throw codes for the bank 1 oxygen sensor and the other codes i listed?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

vercetti1017 said:


> sorry for the late reply. barely coming back to town tonight.
> 
> so just to be sure: a failed PVC valve cover or intake manifold would make my car throw codes for the bank 1 oxygen sensor and the other codes i listed?


Did you read the post. It gives you the possible codes cased by a failed intake manifold PCV valve. It also explains the possible collateral damage as well.


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Did you read the post. It gives you the possible codes caused by a failed intake manifold PCV valve. It also explains the possible collateral damage as well.


thanks for the clarification.

upon following the instructions, these were my findings

















it looks like the “nipple” is still there. there was some oil/dirt but nothing too serious.

i also went ahead and checked fuse #47 and it seemed to be ok, not blown. i wish i could have checked it with a voltmeter but my voltmeter broke but comparing both 46 and 47 they were exactly the same.


----------



## vercetti1017 (Sep 10, 2018)

bump


----------

